# Tank Location



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, this is my first post and any help would be greatly appreciated.
I would like to put up a 45 gallon tropical freshwater tank in my apartment but am concerned about possible problems like noise from the t.v., cold draft from the windows or patio door and heat from the radiator (which is off most of the winter). If anyone could offer any tips I would really appreciate it. I am willing to put 2 heaters in the tank and possibly a third if it would make a huge difference.

Thanks!


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

i know there are some basic rules to help with tank placement. and i am sure there are more that others know as well.
1 - no tank generally does well in direct sunlight. avoid placement in front of a window. unless you want algae/green water.
2 - normally people say to avoid placing a tank near a tv or stereo, as the inconsistent noise stresses the fish. [loud music, bass, movie surround sound, etc.]
3 - spikes in temperature are to be avoided as well. too high or low a temp, or too much of a temp change will put stress on fish, which could lead to illness.

i am sure others will chime in. but i think really to help, we would need more of an idea of floor plan, ie where things are placed, to really help with our ideas of the best placement for a tank. HTH


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Also keep it away from facing the computer too. A shaded spot that is cool is better as you can warm it with heaters...hard to cool it down if it's too hot.


----------



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

The room is about 12 feet by 9 feet and there is a small kitchen attached (separated by kitchen counter). Right now I'm thinking about putting it on the other side of the counter. The windows and radiator are at the other end of the room but the t.v. would be about 5 feet away. From what I've been reading in the forum I think I'm best off with one Jager Heater?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yup, really for any aquarium, don't skimp on the heaters. From my experience, the Ebo-Jagers are among the best heaters out there. I've had a bunch of Hagen Elites too, and they are pretty good also.

Your tank should be fine on the counter, but have it so that the back of the tank is against a wall, and put a background on it. That way your fish will feel more secure than being in a completely clear glass box.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Kups, welcome.

I wouldn't put it 'on' the counter; every time you place a glass or a plate on the counter you'll scare the fish. (I think maybe ameekplec mis-understood you).

Also, a lot depends on the type of fish you are planning to keep and the tank set up with regards to heavy/light planting, hiding places, etc. Certain fish are just normally skittish, and there there are gold fish...

If you plan it right and keep it out of direct sunlight and manage the a steady temp you'll be ok.

Good luck.


----------



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the help everybody. I will definitely get a stand for it and keep it just on the other side of the counter. I just have to figure out now whether I should get live plants or plastic  
I'll start thinking about fish in a month or two I guess once everything is up and running.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Kups said:


> Thanks for the help everybody. I will definitely get a stand for it and keep it just on the other side of the counter. I just have to figure out now whether I should get live plants or plastic
> I'll start thinking about fish in a month or two I guess once everything is up and running.


Although live plants are extra work they are well worth it if for no other reason than they use up Ammonia and Nitrates and can help to keep the algae in check.

Just remember that before you add your fish you get the tank cycled; always a joy 

Good luck and cheers.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Kups said:


> I just have to figure out now whether I should get live plants or plastic
> I'll start thinking about fish in a month or two I guess once everything is up and running.


Live plants for sure. Not only the points that Cory_dad mentioned, but aesthetically, they can't be beat by plastic and silk.
You can get low light low maintenance species (Anubias, java ferns, most cryptocorynes) for pretty much the same price as plastic, so you may as well go live.

A month or two sounds like a good cycling time, but you won't have to wait as long if you get live plants in there


----------



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

I bought the tank last night and the salesman was telling me that I shouldn't put live plants in because it has a glass top? Something about the light reflecting out. 
I'll definitely look into getting some Anubias, java ferns, or cryptocorynes if they are low light low maintenance though. Thanks for the help everyone. 
Now all I need to do is set everything up and cycle the tank!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, IMO, tell the salesman that he if full of...mulm 

All my tanks have either no top or a glass top. Most people do. Reflection isn't a huge problem to be prohibitive to plant growth. They do however need to be cleaned as dust accumulation can become an issue.

If you're looking to put in plants, now is a good time to put them in, as they will greatly help in establishing your biological filter, as they come literally covered in the bacteria that you are going to need to seed your biological filter.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i have never heard of avoiding plants in a tank with a glass lid. odd.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Glass top here, no problem. I gotta clean it this week again, I do normally weekly but I didn't last week. I got all sorts of plants in my tank. The sales man is full of slag. he probably planted his tank full of mondo grass and wonders why it all died.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lol....guess greenhouses shouldn't have plants in them either.  

I have a mix of live and plastic in one tank....yesterday one of the plastic plants looked odd cause there was some brown spots on it....seems a stem of the real broke off and tangled into the plastic version of it...helped it look real...lol


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

The glass top thing would only be a problem if the light were somehow offset from the top of the tank, say hanging 6 inches up and 6 inches in front of it. It would be quite a pain to somehow cantilever your light fixture like this but it would result in a lot of the light reflecting off of the glass. However as with pointed or round topped greenhouses or your flat topped glass aquarium the light will either refract in to where you want it or just pass straight through the glass. 

The salesman doesn't know what he is talking about. 

Also the tank near the window is much much less of a problem with live plants. My first tank in my apartment was right by the window and i have blinding sun from my east facing for most of the morning and early aft. Never had an algae problem. Just get a nice diversity of plants in there and they will absorb all the excess nutrient and you get a much different look when the tank gets natural light. It obviously isn't as nice as a light fixture but it wont cause any problems. Just make sure your window isnt a major source of heat loss. If it is get a thick curtain or heat trapping window covering, which is a good idea for winter anyway and the tank will be just fine with a decent heater.


----------



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

So far the plants are looking good. They've helped with starting to get the tank cycled as well. I added 5 zebra danios on Sunday and the ammonia levels are nil, nitrite and nitrate are also very low. So far so good with these plants!!


----------

